# Anthony McGill Interview



## musicmaven

Does everyone remember Yo-Yo Ma's performance at Barack Obama's Presidential Inauguration Ceremony? I remember thinking how impressive it was when I watched it live. Anyways, I do some work with Lexus Magazine and they have an interview up with Anthony McGill, the clarinetist who played the inauguration with Yo-Yo Ma, where he talks about his influences and how that performance came about. It's pretty interesting...he's quite the accomplished musician for someone who is only 30.


----------

